# Yamalube 2 stroke on sale now



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

For all you 2 stroke guys,, Yamalube 2 stroke is on sale for 19.95 a gal. for the remainder of February... may go on into March... reg. price is 26.00 a gallon.... No need to bring in a jug this is Packaged Yamalube.....

:usaflag


----------

